# FreeBSD-10.0 image error



## youngunix (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm having an issue booting FreeBSD-10 from a USB stick (to install it on a disk). The following command is used to install the image on the USB stick (on Linux):
`$ dd if=FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/sdb1 bs=64K`

But, at boot I get a "Missing boot loader" error. Checked the MD5 to make sure the image is not corrupt and it came out clean. Any idea to why it won't boot?

Thanks all.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2014)

You need to write the image to the USB drive itself, not to a partition on the drive.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2014)

For the device shown, that would be of=/dev/sdb


----------



## youngunix (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you guys for the replies. I suspected that was the problem but it turns out the USB stick had some issues of its own (I used a different one). However, trying to install FreeBSD on a UEFI machine, I'm still faced with the error below that you might have seen everywhere. Can't find a solution to it yet.

```
ahcich0: Timeout on slot 0
ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 40000000 ss 00000000 rs 40000000 tfd c0 serr 00000000
```


----------

